# The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das sind die Hexer von Kaer Morhen



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das sind die Hexer von Kaer Morhen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Staffel 2 - das sind die Hexer von Kaer Morhen*


----------



## Berserkervmax (21. Dezember 2021)

Die Meisten haben die Staffel wohl schon durch...

Leider zu kurz....


----------



## Nebulus07 (21. Dezember 2021)

War eine super Staffel, aber zwei Jahre für so wenig Kontent?


----------



## -Kerby- (21. Dezember 2021)

Meines Wissens nach war das auch der Pandemie geschuldet, andernfalls wäre der Release für S2 früher gewesen...


----------



## atarivcs (22. Dezember 2021)

Die Staffel ist soo gut. Ja, die Dreharbeiten wurden immer wieder verzögert (durch Corona, meiner Erinnerung nach ist Cavill auch bei einem Stunt verletzt worden usw...) 
Man sieht, das Ciri in manchen Szenen schon deutlich älter ist. 
Ich liebe die Serie trotz allem und würde mir Wünschen, sie wäre mindestens doppelt so lange


----------

